# Homemade River Winch



## Roger That

I started building an Anchor winch yesterday and decided to buy a 12v winch and mount it to the tower that I've built. 

I was wondering what winches you all have used and which do you find to be the quietest, most efficient, etc.?

Here are a couple pics. I didn't have any scrap aluminum laying around at work so I just used some steel and milled it all out inside and out.. So far I have 0$ invested.


----------



## -Axiom-

Looks nice


----------



## driftfisher

Nice fabrication job!

I spent a couple years working on a couple different designs using 12v ATV winches but nothing was durable enough. Hauling 60 pounds in and out of the river really tears stuff up. Finally talked my wife into buying me a River Larry this spring, best money she ever spent


----------



## Roger That

I don't have an old lady who loves me that much and I can't justify spending 1000 + on a winch that I may use 10 times a year. I would only be taking my boat out when my buddy with a jet boat is too busy and/or would rather deer hunt than steelhead fish. 

I got it all mounted up to the front of my 14ft Deep V and made a little console dealio.


----------



## driftfisher

Again, very nice work. Looks great.


----------



## GuppyII

I think you can buy just the winch motor for around 400 bucks. You would have to make a spool then and mount it but that is what I was going to do for my next one. Try camp and cruise they had them last year.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## JimP

Try a search for "Anchor *Windlass*" instead on "Winch"
I came up with several dozen.
In particular, this one caught my eye, 

http://www.windlass-anchor.com/powerwinch-windlass.html

The center one, Deck mate 25, holds up tp a 50# anchor.
The cheaper ones 32#.
*
Anyone have experience with these brands/models? *

Not bad for $250-$300 if they last...
I searched again, found the same one delivered to MI for $239.00

http://www.hodgesmarine.com/POWERWINCH-DECK-MATE-25-PONTOON-WINDLASS-p/powp44200.htm?click=18

Modify their large spool to your extension?


----------



## JimP

I had a reply on another thread on the question of this linked winches durability.
A trusted and experienced user poo-pooed it, recommended Minn Kota instead...similar price range.


----------



## Master Blaster

Late reply, I've had a powerwinch 24 on the front of my Alaskan Lund since 2003. Have had no problems with it, does the job and is quiet. It picks up my 42lb chain anchor, which it is more than it is suppose too. I bought a solenoid and extra switch from the maker so I can control the anchor from the tiller seat or the bow. Sweet. One 12v. deep cycle battery supplies the power.
MB


----------



## riverman

Master Blaster said:


> Late reply, I've had a powerwinch 24 on the front of my Alaskan Lund since 2003. Have had no problems with it, does the job and is quiet. It picks up my 42lb chain anchor, which it is more than it is suppose too. I bought a solenoid and extra switch from the maker so I can control the anchor from the tiller seat or the bow. Sweet. One 12v. deep cycle battery supplies the power.
> MB


Powerwinch 24 on my drifter for over five years and not one issue with at all and it has taken some abuse trying to free the anchor stuck in snags!!


----------



## Shoeman

I have the 25 for 4 years now. Love the free-fall deployment.


----------



## Roger That

Where can I get one? Sounds legit...


----------



## Roger That

Found them, going to order it and find a way to mount it. I just got my bow mount trolling motor mounted up again with my anchor tower its going to be a challenge to mount it up there.. pix as soon as I order it.


----------



## Silver Steelies

hey let me know how the anchor works. I am looking to get a decent winch. The one i have on my river boat only lets out 20 fpm and its just too damn slow to deal with that and the current to get it where i want it t be placed, i have to keep on putting the boat in forward then neutral.


----------



## steeler

I am using a standard planetary, in-line winch I got from Northern Freight ($60) bolted to an aluminum tower I got from Vans Sports. Works fine for me. The winch is good for 2000 lbs. It has a free fall feature and the retrieve speed is acceptable. The expensive ones are the right-angle, worm gear winches like the ones used in the much more expensive units. I can't justify the $1500 cost.


----------



## wdf73

Put a big treble hook on the cable and you can use it to fish 6th street!


----------

